

Come join us for the biggest hackathon in New Jersey - aznwhtey
http://www.hackru.org/

======
pinchyfingers
Argh. There is a a masquerade party that same night, what should I do?

------
samjalal
hackerleague post: <http://hackerleague.org/hackathons/hackru>

------
thelastnode
Best tweet: "Code so hard, VC's wanna find me"

~~~
JReptak
Sadly we are not going with that shirt :(

------
bilalq
Looking forward to this.

------
grardb
Can't wait!

------
samjalal
@ruhacking

------
HalcyonicStorm
so excited

